# Orchestral poem



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello,
This my first time posting a composition, so tell me if somethings wrong with the way I've posted the files.

Score: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bw-uvIdRYCbTOUZTNllwd3RUTkk
Audio:

__
https://soundcloud.com/iggy-holland%2Fdionysus-garden

Some possible criticisms
1. "Sounds too romantic, too much like Debussy etc." I definitely think this is true and keeps my piece from being of much interest. In defence I would argue I am still a student composer and one of the best ways to understand composition is through imitation. I plan to compose more original, modern music in the future.

2. "The Cor Anglais solo is nearly identical to the Cor Anglais solo in Nuages from Nocturnes." Yes this is true . In defence I didn't actually realise I basically copied directly from Nuages until listening to it after finishing this piece. It was by no means intentional!

3. "A weak ending". This is also true, I think. I've actually tried writing the ending a few times, and as of now this is the best I've come up with.

So please listen and comment! Thanks!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I just looked at the first page of the score. First, why is there a two beat silent anacrusis? That unplayed partial first measure makes no sense. Second the way to notate tremolos (like in the flute part) is to have both notes as half notes with a three-thick lined tremolo symbol between the 2 half notes. Finally, the 2nd flute tremolo is very hard to execute.


----------



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, thank you for replying!
In the original version there was music in the first anacrusis. When I change my mind and took out that bit the anacrusis remained and I can't seem to get rid of it.
As for the flute tremolos, I have a relatively medium level composition software (Finale Notepad 2014) and as far as I know, there is no way to write tremolos like that unfortunately (if you could point me to how to do this that would be very appreciated). 
Thank you very much for pointing out the difficulty of the second flute tremolo! I'll have to edit that. Could you suggest an easier alternative?
Thanks!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a Sibelius user for the past 11 years so I have no knowledge about Finale Notepad. Since the harp & viola play an E-flat in the same measure I'd have Fl 2 trill from E-flat to F. It's a fairly easy trill.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I think think that as a student, this is a fine start. Yes, its certainly quite derivative, but I wouldn't worry about that too much at the moment. It will probably take time for your own voice to emerge, but the most important thing is surely to be trying out a whole lot of different styles and techniques. In any case a good grasp of impressionist style will likely stand you in good stead, regardless of what direction you take. I tend to think of Debussy as the gateway to the twentieth century and beyond, with so many composers having taken so much from him: Stravinsky, Bartok, Messiaen, Varèse, Boulez, Takemitsu and so many, many more. 

I also wouldn't fret too much about any shortcomings in technique you may have right now. That too, will come with time and experience. I would, however suggest trying to concentrate somewhat on the generation of good musical material. If the material is good and the invention is also good, the music will be good. Also, you might try thinking about different types of texture. It's clear enough that you have an affinity for harmony, but you might like to consider the possibilities of counterpoint as well, (also observing, perhaps, the way that Debussy used little motivic fragments throughout his textures, creating something quite different from conventional counterpoint and more like the effect of a kaleidoscope. 

Hope this all helps and best of luck!

Btw, where are you from, if I may ask?


----------



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> I think think that as a student, this is a fine start. Yes, its certainly quite derivative, but I wouldn't worry about that too much at the moment. It will probably take time for your own voice to emerge, but the most important thing is surely to be trying out a whole lot of different styles and techniques. In any case a good grasp of impressionist style will likely stand you in good stead, regardless of what direction you take. I tend to think of Debussy as the gateway to the twentieth century and beyond, with so many composers having taken so much from him: Stravinsky, Bartok, Messiaen, Varèse, Boulez, Takemitsu and so many, many more.
> 
> I also wouldn't fret too much about any shortcomings in technique you may have right now. That too, will come with time and experience. I would, however suggest trying to concentrate somewhat on the generation of good musical material. If the material is good and the invention is also good, the music will be good. Also, you might try thinking about different types of texture. It's clear enough that you have an affinity for harmony, but you might like to consider the possibilities of counterpoint as well, (also observing, perhaps, the way that Debussy used little motivic fragments throughout his textures, creating something quite different from conventional counterpoint and more like the effect of a kaleidoscope.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying and thank you for your comments! I think they will help put things in perspective.

I'm Australian.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Ignatius Holland said:


> I'm Australian.


Aussie? oh well, then there's absolutely no hope for you, mate...


----------



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Aussie? oh well, then there's absolutely no hope for you, mate...


Sorry? I think this is a joke, but I can't tell


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Ignatius,
very interesting and emotional. I will certainly listen to your upcoming tunes as well.
One comment:
You may obtain more realistic sounds if you combine Finale with e.g. GPO5 Aria Player. Here is a tune using that sound library:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fserenade-for-strings-and-horn

Thanks for sharing your music

Kjell


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Ignatius Holland said:


> Sorry? I think this is a joke, but I can't tell


Yes it's a joke


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ignatius Holland said:


> Sorry? I think this is a joke, but I can't tell


Retrograde Inversion living also down under, see his location


----------



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Yes it's a joke


Sorry, couldn't tell :lol:


----------

